# How can people not see the foolhardiness of their contention... (thought exercise 2)



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

How can people not see the foolhardiness of their contention that film music is not classical music if they consider ballet music classical?

Peace and Happy Holiday!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

How can people not see the foolhardiness of starting the same thread over and over?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I just cannot see the foolhardiness of my contention.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

eljr said:


> How can people not see the foolhardiness of their contention that film music is not classical music if they consider ballet music classical?
> 
> Peace and Happy Holiday!


Manzanas y Naranjas.


----------

